# Deer Ham Internal Temp



## who24 (Dec 13, 2009)

Could someone tell me what the internal temp of a deer ham needs to be when I pull it from the smoker??  Also, I've got this deer ham smoking (on bottom rack of brinkman vertical) with a 8 lb. pork butt (on top rack).  I'm planning on smoking roughly 12 hours so that the pork will be finished.  Do i need to pull the venison off before the 12 hours or will it be fine if I keep it on there so I can pull everything at once.  The deer ham is about 6 lbs.

Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 13, 2009)

Personally I drape bacon on the venison hams then smoke them to 140 internal to keep from drying them out to me nothing is worse than over cooked venison. When you get done eating the venison take whats left and slice it super thin it makes great sandwiches


----------



## redneckchef (Dec 13, 2009)

150 is what i shoot for med. to med.rare.   i would put deer on top rack.    deer cooks vary fast compared to beef or pork.  hopes this helps.


----------



## who24 (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot.  Things are coming along good


----------



## oneshot (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm hungry!!!!  Where's the Qview????


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2009)

I was going to ask about the Qview but I thinks it's broke. I'm really glad to hear that everything is going good.


----------

